# Stripping Bucket vs. Stripping Mat



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Wanting to get one or the other. What are the pros/cons of each? Also, what would be some good brands to look at?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Another option are the spikes that Carbon Marine make. You put them around the bow of the skiff like a toe rail.
I was a hater until I got on a skiff with them. They work really well and don't get in the way.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Bucket, you can leave the rod in it with line stripped out ready to cast.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Do a search on this forum. We've had lots of threads on this topic.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's fun beating a dead horse.


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Do a search on this forum. We've had lots of threads on this topic.





el9surf said:


> It's fun beating a dead horse.


My bad. I'm new on here so I probably missed it


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've used the mats, buckets, and the spikes...they all work and benefit situationaly.

My preference is the mat in most cases...easier to store on the skiff and easier to position on the deck.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I have used all and prefer the bucket! Guess I am lazy but I like being able to stick my fly rod in there when I gotta Pee, answer the phone (stop calling me honey I am fishing), retie a fly, or while eating lunch!! Hell even Spear bitched and moaned about using the bucket but every time I turned he was using it! Go figure!!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

The bucket gets my vote. Keeps it all nice and tidy and you can lay your rod across the top, I cut notches in mine, to take a break or when fishing from the poling platform solo. Or stand the rod up in it as well works nicely.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

I’ve tried most line control options and my vote is bucket. I got the Carbon Marine in a custom height to avoid the wind as much as possible


----------



## AucillaDawg (Mar 24, 2018)

Bonecracker said:


> I have used all and prefer the bucket! Guess I am lazy but I like being able to stick my fly rod in there when I gotta Pee, answer the phone (stop calling me honey I am fishing), retie a fly, or while eating lunch!! Hell even Spear bitched and moaned about using the bucket but every time I turned he was using it! Go figure!!


What brand of bucket do you have Mark? And where did you get it?


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

SFR 30" with cutout...works almost as good as the search function kidding, but it's great, and there are a few in the for sale section lately if you look hard enough.


----------



## AucillaDawg (Mar 24, 2018)

Heat_PCB said:


> SFR 30" with cutout...works almost as good as the search function kidding, but it's great, and there are a few in the for sale section lately if you look hard enough.


Haha! Thanks, I’ll check out the for sale section. Just having a hard time pulling the trigger on a bucket or a mat. I need something but there are so many different opinions on here about the two!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone use a new yeti bucket yet?


----------



## AucillaDawg (Mar 24, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Anyone use a new yeti bucket yet?


Saw this post so I checked out Yeti’s website. There is a review on there for the LoadOut bucket where someone says they are using it on their skiff as a fly line bucket. Looking at the bucket it is a little short (only 15 7/8 inches tall), and the grab lip around the upper midsection of the bucket might grab your line. However, at $39 it is a much better price point than the commercially available stripping buckets. I may order one and give it a go. If it doesn’t work out as a stripping bucket I have a feeling there are plenty of other uses for it on the skiff as well as around the house.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

I use a basket at my waist when wading and mat on the skiff. Works reasonably well for me.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Im just gonna leave This here, after spending 7hrs on the water in the Brunswick,ga backwaters without my stripping bucket with a constant 15kt wind with gust up to 25, I will never do that shit again!!! I’ll cut up a cardboard box and glue it to the front deck before I do that again.... you never realize how something so little can make life so much easier until you don’t have it. (Had the week from hell and I left work Friday then drove home and hooked up to the boat, grabbed 2 rods and said see you Sunday to the wife. FORGOT MY STRIPPING BUCKET!!!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I bought the 29" white plastic from taco industries for about $60. I love it. Sanded the top edge to smooth out and put 10 lb ankle weights (sand in plastic baggie in a strong fabric). Perfect. Doesn't move even at 35mph. Love it


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Whoops that's Tamco Industries. I bought it direct.


----------

